# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R22-nova rasprodaja i raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

Nova rasprodaja odrzat ce se u subotu, 28.11. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu-dakle u ''starom'' paviljonu

Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (26. i 27.11.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;28.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 28.11. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi

----------


## @n@

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20)

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm


*subota;28.11.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## kahna

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20)
3. Kahna SD

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm
3. Kahna

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm


*subota;28.11.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna 

Možda dođem i ranije, sve ovisi o Lukinom spavanju.

----------


## ivakika

zar vas je samo toliko za sada???

ja u soku

ajmo cure, termina kolko hocete, mozete birati   :Smile:

----------


## domy

b]četvrtak; 26.11. [/b]
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20)
3. Kahna SD

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15)
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm
3. Kahna

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm


*subota;28.11.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna 

Možda dođem i ranije, sve ovisi o Lukinom spavanju.

----------


## rossa

ja bi došla ali ne znam kako to funkcionira s djetetom od 14 meseci? ja sam bila u svibnju, ali tad je šefica bila manja i spavala je u MT pa sam ja mogla biti korisna.
ne znam koliko bi bila korisna ako moram imat oko na njoj.

----------


## Frida

Dođi, probaj pa ćeš vidjeti, ako niš drugo da popričamo  :Wink:  




kavu ne mogu obećati

----------


## kahna

rossa meni je s Lukom bilo najbolje u toj dobi, još nije super super hodao/trčao i stalno je 'plazio' oko mene,
sad ga već moram loviti i puno više gledati,
ali i to što napravim s njim nebi napravila da me nema uopće.
Zato se veselim svakoj slijedećoj rasprodaji  :D

----------


## rossa

ma šefica već naveliko trči naokolo 
frida, mislim da se ipak nećemo viditi jer mi dolazimo u jutarnjem terminu, dok ti vrijedno radiš

----------


## rossa

četvrtak; 26.11. [/b] 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 


subota;28.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## Willow

Evo i mi bi volontirali :D 
Bebač od godinu dana i ja, prijavljujemo se za početak za četvrtak pa ako bude uspješno (tj. ako budemo imalo korisni) možda se još koji dan uključimo. Mi možda dođemo i ranije, zasad pišem ovaj termin 13-16.
*Napomena*: je l' to neka greška da u petak od 16-18 nema dežurstva? 


*četvrtak; 26.11.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 


*subota;28.11.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## eki3

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD)
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 


*subota;28.11.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## mikka

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD)
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 


*subota;28.11.* 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

probat cu doci i u subotu, nisam sigurna pa se necu upisivati

----------


## paws

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD)
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD)
4. paws (11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 


*subota;28.11.* 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

probat cu doci i u subotu, nisam sigurna pa se necu upisivati

----------


## ivakika

jedan dragi Rodman me obavijestio da sam u petak krivo upisala popodnevno dezurstvo, pa ispravljam

----------


## tropical

mi ćemo kao i na prošloj rasprodaji doći kad možemo jer sve ovisi o puno faktora- lovro kad i da li uopće ide u vrtić, kad spava, kad ne...
ali mi živimo par koraka od velesajma tak da sam sigurno tamo. ovaj put sva tri dana.

----------


## Jelka

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD)
2. Jelka SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD
3. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD)
4. paws (11-15)
5. Jelka SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 


*subota;28.11.* 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD) 
2. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 
4. jadro SD(17-20)

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD) 
4. paws (11-15) 
5. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 
4. jadro (od 17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. jadro


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna


za subotu još javim točno vrijeme

----------


## thora

JUHHHHHHHHHHHUUU, dolazim, ne znam kad, ni al znam s kim :D

----------


## mikka

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD) 
2. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 
4. jadro SD(17-20)

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD) 
4. paws (11-15) 
5. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 
4. jadro (od 17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. jadro


*subota;28.11.* 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna


ja se ispisujem iz petka, u cetvrtak navecer putujemo  :Sad:

----------


## iva_luca

Mi sigurno dolazimo ali još ne znam točno kada!  :D  :D

----------


## ana.m

Uf, sada tek vidim...
I ja dolazim ali još pojma nemam kada jer radim i ne znam koja ću smjena biti pa javim naknadno!

----------


## jurisnik

Može li se doći bez najave odnosno bez upisivanja na listu?

----------


## Frida

> Može li se doći bez najave odnosno bez upisivanja na listu?


može

----------


## jurisnik

> jurisnik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li se doći bez najave odnosno bez upisivanja na listu?
> 
> 
> može


Hvala. Nadam se da se ovaj put vidimo.

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD) 
2. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 
4. jadro SD(17-20) 
5. Nera (16:30-20)

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD) 
4. paws (11-15) 
5. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 
4. jadro (od 17-20) 
5. Nera (16:30-20)


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. jadro 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna 

Eto i mog standardnog doprinosa.   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

četvrtak; 26.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. eki3(SD)
2. Jelka SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. willow SD
2. mikka SD
3. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2. @n@ (18-20)
3. Kahna SD
4. jadro SD(17-20)
5. Nera (16:30-20)

petak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. domy (11-15)
2. rossa SD (9-12)
3. eki3 (SD)
4. paws (11-15)
5. Jelka SD
6. puntica (do 14,30)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ s d&mm
3. Kahna
4. jadro (od 17-20)
5. Nera (16:30-20)


20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ s d&mm
3. jadro


subota;28.11.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Nera (8:30-16:30)
3. puntica

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Kahna

----------


## MIJA 32

dolazim
kad nemampojma

----------


## anna-y

I ja, po običaju  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. eki3(SD) 
2. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. willow SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2. @n@ (18-20) 
3. Kahna SD 
4. jadro SD(17-20) 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. domy (11-15) 
2. rossa SD (9-12) 
3. eki3 (SD) 
4. paws (11-15) 
5. Jelka SD 
6. puntica (do 14,30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. Kahna 
4. jadro (od 17-20) 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ s d&mm 
3. jadro 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## ivakika

uveli smo seficu smjene i njenu pomocnicu kako bi stvari bolje funkcionirale:

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. *Apri-*voditeljica smjene
2. *Davorka*-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. *Mukica*-voditeljica smjene
2. *Momze i Krumpirić-* pomoćnice voditeljice
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika*(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene
2. *Jadro*SD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. *Roza* -voditeljica smjene
2. *Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka*- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. *Mukica* -voditeljica smjene
2. *Krumpirić i Momze*-voditeljice smjene
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika* -voditeljica smjene
2. *jadro* (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna  
5. Nera (16:30-20) 


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika* -voditeljica smjene
2. *jadro* -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. *Apri-*voditeljica smjene
2. *Davorka*-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. *Mukica*-voditeljica smjene
2. *Momze i Krumpirić-* pomoćnice voditeljice
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika*(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene
2. *Jadro*SD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. *Roza* -voditeljica smjene
2. *Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka*- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. *Mukica* -voditeljica smjene
2. *Krumpirić i Momze*-voditeljice smjene
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika* -voditeljica smjene
2. *jadro* (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna  
5. Nera (16:30-20) 


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika* -voditeljica smjene
2. *jadro* -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## iva_luca

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca (SD) 


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna
_________________
Andrej, 29.8.2004.

----------


## buby

četvrtak; 26.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. eki3(SD)
4. Jelka SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. willow SD
4. mikka SD
5. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ (18-20)
4. Kahna SD
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca SD

petak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. domy (11-15)
4. rossa SD (9-12)
5. eki3 (SD)
6. paws (11-15)
7. Jelka SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene
3. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm
4. Kahna
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca (SD)
7. buby (18-21)


20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm


subota;28.11.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Nera (8:30-16:30)
3. puntica
4. buby (08-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. jadro (iza 14)
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Kahna

----------


## kahna

Zar nas je tako malo?   :Sad:  

Novi, koji se dvoumite dal doći ili ne, zbog 'straha' kako je to i kaj se tam radi.
Dođite, nije niš strašno, sve se lijepo dogovori i svatko zna što i kako može raditi.
Ak se baš nećete previše družiti, možete se slobodno 'zabiti' u robu i raditi kao pčelica (ko ja prve dvije rasprodaje  :Embarassed: ) i niko vam niš ne bude.

Pišem ovo jer sam o dvije rasprodaje (prije negoli sam stvarno otišla) jako jako razmišljala što ću i kako tamo, da sam odustala valjda zbog 'straha'   :Grin: 

A sad jedva čekam  :D

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## Cathy

> Zar nas je tako malo?


Ja se držim onoga, da se bolje ne upisati i doći nego obrnuto.  :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zar nas je tako malo?  
> 
> 
> Ja se držim onoga, da se bolje ne upisati i doći nego obrnuto.


I ja se obično ovog držim, ali sad vidim da je fakat malo ljudi upisano za subotu, pa da se voditeljice ne hvataju za glavu prije vremena   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> Zar nas je tako malo?   
> 
> Novi, koji se dvoumite dal doći ili ne, zbog 'straha' kako je to i kaj se tam radi.
> Dođite, nije niš strašno, sve se lijepo dogovori i svatko zna što i kako može raditi.
> Ak se baš nećete previše družiti, možete se slobodno 'zabiti' u robu i raditi kao pčelica (ko ja prve dvije rasprodaje ) i niko vam niš ne bude.
> 
> Pišem ovo jer sam o dvije rasprodaje (prije negoli sam stvarno otišla) jako jako razmišljala što ću i kako tamo, da sam odustala valjda zbog 'straha'  
> 
> A sad jedva čekam  :D


fakat kahna, sjećam se toga.
organizirale smo upoznavanje na bundeku da nam ne bude bed kad dođemo na rasprodaju da nikog ne znamo   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

eto, a sad ste "cheerleadersice"  :D

----------


## klamarica

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## mommy_plesačica

četvrtak; 26.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. eki3(SD)
4. Jelka SD
5. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. willow SD
4. mikka SD
5. Jelka SD
6. klamarica (do 15 sati)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ (18-20)
4. Kahna SD
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca SD

petak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. domy (11-15)
4. rossa SD (9-12)
5. eki3 (SD)
6. paws (11-15)
7. Jelka SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene
3. Jelka SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm
4. Kahna
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca (SD)
7. buby (18-21)


20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm
4. Lutonjica


subota;28.11.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Nera (8:30-16:30)
3. puntica
4. buby (08-12)
5. Lutonjica
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. jadro (iza 14)
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba)
3. Lutonjica

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Kahna

----------


## Forka

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20)


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## apricot

Dajte nam malo pojačajte četvrtak, pliz...
 :Heart:

----------


## tropical

ja sam sigurno, oko 9 u uredu pa iza tog na velesajmu. samo što ne mogu napisati vrijeme od-do, to je sve u rukama (ili prije u guzici  :Laughing:  ) mog 'šefa' lovrinja

----------


## Školjkica

ja se ovaj put neću zapisat, ali ću probat doć popodne četvrtak ili petak

----------


## Mukica

ovaj put imamo malo iznenadjenje za volonterke  8)

----------


## Mukica

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. *Apri-voditeljica smjene* 
2. *Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice* 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. *Mukica-voditeljica smjene* 
2. *Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice* 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene* 
2. *JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice* 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. *Roza -voditeljica smjene* 
2. *Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice* 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. *Mukica -voditeljica smjene* 
2. *Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene* 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika -voditeljica smjene* 
2. *jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice* 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20)
9. Lavinija


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. *Ivakika -voditeljica smjene* 
2. *jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice* 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka


*subota;28.11.* 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica
8. Lavinija

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30)


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati)
7. maxi 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi


20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## ana.m

Ja dolazim u petak poslije posla, znači oko 16h. Nadam se da to nije prekasno.
A možda i u četvrtak isto tako poslije posla, ali toj još nije sto posto sigurno.

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati)
7. maxi 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi
12.ana.m

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## diči

Petra je bolesna pa nisam sigurna kad ćemo točno doći, ali pokušat ću nas otprilike ubaciti a ako uranimo bolje za sve...

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
7. maxi 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h)

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13 diči (16-18h)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## lelica

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
7. maxi 
8.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13 diči (16-18h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
7. maxi 
8.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## tinnkka

četvrtak; 26.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
7. maxi 
8.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna[/quote]

----------


## Juroslav

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Apri-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
7. maxi 
8.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM
7. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna


tek toliko da budem na popisu, najvjerojatnije bude više toga (ako se opet netko ne razboli  :/ )

----------


## apricot

Evo, ja prijavljujem Šeficu umjesto sebe za četvrtak prije podne, možda vas se više skupi.

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. willow SD 
4. mikka SD 
5. Jelka SD 
6. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
7. maxi 
8.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM
7. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## tinnkka

> Evo, ja prijavljujem Fridu umjesto sebe za četvrtak prije podne, možda vas se više skupi.
> 
> *četvrtak; 26.11.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): 
> 1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
> 2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
> 3. eki3(SD) 
> 4. Jelka SD 
> ...

----------


## Willow

Ja se nažalost ispisujem zbog viroze, ako uspijem - dođem bar na kratko ali ne mogu garantirati kad.  :Sad:  

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. mikka SD 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
6. maxi 
7.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM
7. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## andrea

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. mikka SD 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
6. maxi 
7.lelica
8. andrea


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM
7. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## MIJA 32

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. mikka SD 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
6. maxi 
7.lelica
8. andrea


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice)

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. lucij@ SD i MM (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. lucij@ SD i MM
7. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## lucij@

Nažalost, moramo se odjaviti.

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. mikka SD 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
6. maxi 
7.lelica
8. andrea


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice)

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna[/quote]

----------


## mikka

i mi se moramo odjaviti  :Sad: 

*četvrtak; 26.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. Jelka SD 
4. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
5. maxi 
6. lelica
7. andrea


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice)

*petak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. juroslav


*subota;28.11.*

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## Bubica

*četvrtak; 26.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. eki3(SD)
4. Jelka SD
5. klamarica
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. Jelka SD
4. klamarica (do 15 sati)
5. maxi
6. lelica
7. andrea


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ (18-20)
4. Kahna SD
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca SD
7. Forka (od 18 do 20)
8. maxi
9. diči (od 17h)
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice)

*petak; 27.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. domy (11-15)
4. rossa SD (9-12)
5. eki3 (SD)
6. paws (11-15)
7. Jelka SD
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene
3. Jelka SD
4. Lavinija
5. maxi
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm
4. Kahna
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca (SD)
7. buby (18-21)
8. Forka (18-20)
9. Lavinija
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30)
11. maxi
12.ana.m
13. diči (16-18h)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ s d&mm
4. Lutonjica
5. Forka
6. juroslav


*subota;28.11.
*
7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Nera (8:30-16:30)
3. puntica
4. buby (08-12)
5. Lutonjica
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h)
7. Mukica
8. Lavinija
9. maxi
10. Bubica 

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. jadro (iza 14)
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba)
3. Lutonjica
4. maxi (do 16 cca)
5. andrea (do cca 16h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Kahna

----------


## Lindsay

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. Jelka SD 
4. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
5. maxi 
6. lelica 
7. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h)
14. Lindsay (16 - )

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. juroslav 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 
10. Bubica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna
_________________

----------


## Joe

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. Jelka SD 
4. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
5. maxi 
6. lelica 
7. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea 
7. joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. Lindsay (16 - ) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ s d&mm 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. juroslav 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 
10. Bubica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## @n@

Nemrem u petak, prebacujem se na danas...

Četvrtak: 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. eki3(SD) 
4. Jelka SD 
5. klamarica 
6.tinnkka (od 10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene 
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. Jelka SD 
4. klamarica (do 15 sati) 
5. maxi 
6. lelica 
7. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene 
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. @n@ sd i mm (18-20) 
4. Kahna SD 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca SD 
7. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
8. maxi 
9. diči (od 17h) 
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice) 

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea 
7. joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. Lindsay (16 - ) 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3.  juroslav 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6.


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 
10. Bubica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna[/quote]

----------


## Marija

Četvrtak:

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Šefica-voditeljica smjene
2. Davorka-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. eki3(SD)
4. Jelka SD
5. klamarica
6.tinnkka (od 10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica-voditeljica smjene
2. Momze i Krumpirić- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. Jelka SD
4. klamarica (do 15 sati)
5. maxi
6. lelica
7. andrea


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika(od 18-20) -voditeljica smjene
2. JadroSD(17-20)-pomoćnica voditeljice
3. @n@ sd i mm (18-20)
4. Kahna SD
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca SD
7. Forka (od 18 do 20)
8. maxi
9. diči (od 17h)
10. MIJA 32 (od 18 do kraja ak baka shendla ptičice)

petak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice
3. domy (11-15)
4. rossa SD (9-12)
5. eki3 (SD)
6. paws (11-15)
7. Jelka SD
8. tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene
3. Jelka SD
4. Lavinija
5. maxi
6. andrea
7. joe

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. Lindsay (16 - )
4. Kahna
5. Nera (16:30-20)
6. iva_luca (SD)
7. buby (18-21)
8. Forka (18-20)
9. Lavinija
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30)
11. maxi
12.ana.m
13. diči (16-18h)
14.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice
3. juroslav
4. Lutonjica
5. Forka
6. Marija


subota;28.11.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Nera (8:30-16:30)
3. puntica
4. buby (08-12)
5. Lutonjica
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h)
7. Mukica
8. Lavinija
9. maxi
10. Bubica
11. Marija (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. jadro (iza 14)
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba)
3. Lutonjica
4. maxi (do 16 cca)
5. andrea (do cca 16h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Kahna

----------


## ivakika

mičem četvrtak

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi 
6. andrea 
7. joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. Lindsay (16 - ) 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12.ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. juroslav 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. Marija 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi 
10. Bubica 
11. Marija (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (do 16 cca) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## maxi

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi od 14
6. andrea 
7. joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. Lindsay (16 - ) 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12. ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. juroslav 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. Marija 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi (7-10)
10. Bubica 
11. Marija (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (ako uspijem cca 13-16) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## Frida

petak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza -voditeljica smjene 
2. Puntica (do 14,30) i Davorka- pomoćnice voditeljice 
3. domy (11-15) 
4. rossa SD (9-12) 
5. eki3 (SD) 
6. paws (11-15) 
7. Jelka SD 
8. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Mukica -voditeljica smjene 
2. Krumpirić i Momze-voditeljice smjene 
3. Jelka SD 
4. Lavinija 
5. maxi od 14
6. andrea 
7. joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro (od 17-20) -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. Lindsay (16 - ) 
4. Kahna 
5. Nera (16:30-20) 
6. iva_luca (SD) 
7. buby (18-21) 
8. Forka (18-20) 
9. Lavinija 
10. Amelie32 (16.30-19.30) 
11. maxi 
12. ana.m 
13. diči (16-18h) 
14. Frida (od 16i30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika -voditeljica smjene 
2. jadro -pomoćnica voditeljice 
3. juroslav 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Forka 
6. Marija 


subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi (7-10)
10. Bubica 
11. Marija (8-13) 
12. Frida

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (ako uspijem cca 13-16) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 
6. Frida

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------


## larmama

subota;28.11. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Nera (8:30-16:30) 
3. puntica 
4. buby (08-12) 
5. Lutonjica 
6. mommy_plesačica (8:30 - 14h) 
7. Mukica 
8. Lavinija 
9. maxi (7-10) 
10. Bubica 
11. Marija (8-13) 
12. Frida
13. larmama 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. jadro (iza 14) 
2. tanja_b (od cca 13.30 do kad treba) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. maxi (ako uspijem cca 13-16) 
5. andrea (do cca 16h) 
6. Frida 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Kahna

----------

